# Exporting problem .... "not enough memory".



## Mtn Breeze

Hi all,

After the very frustrating initial problems with LR4 I kicked it aside until 4.1 came out. Much much better usage now. However I still have major problems with exporting my work to their jpg's. I can only export maybe 4-5 images at best (usually only a couple) before it comes up with this window ..... 








Only ever used happen very very rarely with 3.6. Can anyone help out here. It's very annoying.

Cheers and thanks,

Matt



Intel Quad Core 2.66ghz

Adata 4gb 800ghz DDR2 RAM

1 Terrabyte Sata HD


----------



## ukbrown

Info that will help is OS and whether it's 32 or 64 bit.

Based on your system specs there should be no issues as you have 4gb of RAM (if you are 64 bit based).  If your windows based, a screen shot of the performance tab in task manager would be good as well. 

This will give us more to go on.

Don't want to point out the obvious, but, just run lightroom no other programs, keep to a minimum background tasks etc.


----------



## Paul Treacher

I have a similar spec (quad core with 4GB) and get the same issue if I try exporting the files imediately (same session) after working on them in the develop module. I think that LR &/or Windows fails to release used memory leaving insuficient left. I find that shutting down and restarting LR does the trick.

For info I can launch LR with say 35% of my ram used, do some editing and then have c70% used - when I try to export it quickly trips up. Shutting LR down sees used RAM drop back to c35% - when restart LR & start the export again all is well.

The above assumes I have shut down any other apps - even having Outlook running means not enough RAM available for exporting.


----------



## clee01l

It would be useful to note in Task Manager how much of that 4GB is being consumed by LR.  LR requests a lot of RAM. It will use far in excess of 4GB if it is available during Develop and does not release it readily. Export require RAM and make heavy use of working storage (TEMP).  I think the problem could be the limit of 4GB RAM and possibly the capacity of the drive that hosts working storage.  Not that this drive is also most likely the same drive being used as a swapfile when paging takes place in RAM.


----------



## Mtn Breeze

ukbrown said:


> Info that will help is OS and whether it's 32 or 64 bit.
> 
> Based on your system specs there should be no issues as you have 4gb of RAM (if you are 64 bit based).  If your windows based, a screen shot of the performance tab in task manager would be good as well.
> 
> This will give us more to go on.
> 
> Don't want to point out the obvious, but, just run lightroom no other programs, keep to a minimum background tasks etc.



Thanks for the reply ........ OS is 'Windows 7' on 32 bit.

Matt.


----------



## Paul Treacher

In my case its certainly the 4GB Ram limit of 32 bit Vista causing this. I have 1.34TB (formatted)  Raid 0 with 1.07 TB free so plenty of working space. Images are on EHD.

I can see an upgrade to 64 bit on the horizon :mrgreen:


----------



## Hal P Anderson

On 32-bit operating systems, LR limits itself to less than one gigabyte. By today's standards, that's pretty cramped.

Hal


----------



## ukbrown

As hal says 32 bit, your program under windows will only have a 2gb address space.


----------



## Mtn Breeze

Hmmmm ...... great. Thanks for all the replies everyone. I actually looked at upgrading to 64 bit not too long ago but we were unsure at the time which programmes ran on 32 bit and never had the time to look into it further. 64 bit it might just have to be I think.

Just opened LR and had a look at 'performance 'tab in task manager. When it was exporting half a dozen images the CPU usage up and down anywhere from 40% up to 100% but mostly around 80 ish. Memory was quite constant at around 1.8 to 2.0 gb.

Thanks again,

Matt.


----------



## clee01l

Mtn Breeze said:


> ... but we were unsure at the time which programmes ran on 32 bit and never had the time to look into it further.


 All of your legacy windows programs will run in Win7-64.  In the worst case you will need to run them as "Windows on Windows" (WoW) but very few will require this.


----------

